# handwriting



## TarisWerewolf

I'm in the process of transcribing some Polish songs by hand, and I'm trying to copy out the lyrics from sources I find online. I'm wondering if anyone has any resources on handwriting Polish characters with diacritics (ę, ą and ł, to be specific). I don't need help typing them, but rather writing them as part of a joined string of cursive text. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## GyörgyMS

ł > l plus a simple dash above the "l".
ą and ę > normal letters plus the tick of "ç" in written French.


----------



## tkekte

I noticed that for ł, they just put a little horizontal bar over the l.


----------



## GyörgyMS

tkekte said:


> I noticed that for ł, they just put a little horizontal bar over the l.



Thats what I meant to say with my explanation.  I  wasn't actually sure which word to use for dash respectively bar.


----------



## tkekte

No, we just posted at the same time, I didn't see your post when I was writing mine.  "Dash" sounds def. better.


----------



## Polaquita

If you need it I can write something by hand and send you a scan, just give me your email address


----------



## Jana337

Polaquita said:


> If you need it I can write something by hand and send you a scan, just give me your email address


Exactly - you can even attach a sample here.


----------



## tkekte

Do it! Attach please, if you can.


----------



## Polaquita

Hello, here I'm sending you some of my very bad handwriting 
The text I took from the article which you may find in internet (well I'm not allowed to post urls as I dont have 30 posts yet ) in case you cannot read my handwriting 

I also made an effort and wrote it again trying my best (like I was tought at school) I think it looks much better.

Hope it helps, good luck!

Kaja

PS I had to zip both files as pdf was too large to attach it.
PS 2 The article's name is "Chciałbyś być Szwedem?" published by Przekrój, just try to find it in the net.


----------



## tkekte

_??? kilka slówek: własciwie nie, lepiej przepiszę tekst z gazety._
What's the word before kilka?


----------



## Polaquita

"Poniżej"  meaning "below"


----------



## tkekte

Ah..  Thank you for your effort.


----------



## TarisWerewolf

Polaquita said:


> Hello, here I'm sending you some of my very bad handwriting
> The text I took from the article which you may find in internet (well I'm not allowed to post urls as I dont have 30 posts yet ) in case you cannot read my handwriting



Thank you so much for that. It helps immensely to see a native speaker's writing. Would I be correct in assuming, then, that the letters with ogonek are not joined to the following letters in a string?


----------



## Polaquita

Hi, yes, something like that i guess. the "ogonek" will not be joined, but the other part of the letter may be joined i guess. I also think that each country has its different handwriting system, and if i look at American's handwriting it is different than Polish even if the same letters would be used.


----------

